# My FOTN from last week...



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

clickable pics!















WHAT I USED
FACE
smashbox photofinish primer
LilyLolo mineral foundation and concealer
Urban Decay de-slick mattifying powder
NARS orgasm blush
MAC sculpt n shape duo
Bourjois chocolate bronzer

EYES
UDPP
H&M brow pencil
MAC e/s: electra, pandemonium, carbon, femme-fi
lancome kohl pencil
ardell wispies false lashes
too faced lash injection

LIPS
estee lauder lip pencil (forgot the name)
MAC heatherette lollipop loving lipstick
MAC neo sci-fi spaced out lipglass** i mean NAKED SPACE .. why the hell did i put spaced out!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, you are sooooo beautiful, ur hair looks fantastic!
And the makeup is flawless, pretty nice!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the whole look!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 15, 2008)

Very pretty! You're hair's nice with the curls too.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## hot*pink (Jun 15, 2008)

This look is GORGEOUS!! Playboy bunny all the way!


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 15, 2008)

Really hot look!

Especially love the eyes - wish I could do that!

xx


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 15, 2008)

You look stunning!!!!! And I love the earrings too!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

You're a gorgeous girl! I love your hair. Awesome look Becky!


----------



## candi17 (Jun 15, 2008)

You look stunning!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 15, 2008)

You look *GORGEOUS*!!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 15, 2008)

gorgeous and very glamorous! The dress is super sexy btw
Oh and I bought that H&M brow pencil because of you and I´m loving it (especially because it´s so cheap too!)


----------



## mslitta (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the look and your skin is glowing.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 15, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeousss


----------



## Brittni (Jun 15, 2008)

One of the nicest looks I've seen from you. That lip color is great, too!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 15, 2008)

love the makeup and the hair!! u look gorgeous!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 15, 2008)

ps: did u curl your hair with a hair straightener?it looks nice on u


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 15, 2008)

Such a beautiful sunkissed, flawless look! Well done


----------



## lalunia (Jun 15, 2008)

dang girl, you are gorgeous! Love the eyes and earrings!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 15, 2008)

you look amazing!
do you use fake tan?if so what kind its beautiful


----------



## florabundance (Jun 15, 2008)

u look gorgeous and u and ur man are adorable
btw, r u wearing xen tan??!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 15, 2008)

gorgeous! I love your hair too it looks so pretty


----------



## lizziefishie (Jun 15, 2008)

Lovely look & cute earrings as well!


----------



## Distinque (Jun 15, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 15, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 15, 2008)

You look hot !!! Are you wearing fake tan ? If you are what one is it? xxx


----------



## damsel (Jun 15, 2008)

you look gorgeous.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_ps: did u curl your hair with a hair straightener?it looks nice on u_

 
i used velcro rollers when my hair was dry then did my layers with my ghd straighteners.. it took so long! lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

and yeh im wearing xen tan fake tan


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 15, 2008)

You look great! Your makeup is flawless!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 15, 2008)

You look amazing


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 15, 2008)

girl, you are stunning!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 15, 2008)

you look so great! love that blush on you :]


----------



## vcanady (Jun 15, 2008)

GORGEOUS!! i think you get prettier and prettier!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 15, 2008)

you're stunning!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 15, 2008)

love it!!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2008)

Aw you look really pretty there.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 15, 2008)

You look hot girl!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hot look! I love your hair


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## keirii (Jun 16, 2008)

LOVE the lips.


----------



## LOCa (Jun 16, 2008)

Your Foundation Works Perfect For You. Your Skin Looks Amazing!

Keep With That Stuff!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, you are looking amazing these days! Really nice FOTN.


----------



## Jot (Jun 16, 2008)

beautiful x


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## linkas (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job, i like this look!!!

You're so pretty!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2008)

Seriously...you are flawless. Your makeup is so awesome, you just always look stunning no matter what. You're great girly!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 16, 2008)

You get better as you go.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely look, your hair looks lovely too


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

You're incredibly gorgeous! I love the look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 17, 2008)

*WOW*​ 
That's stunning, I really want Pandamonium now! And I love your hair in curls!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## hr44 (Jun 17, 2008)

love the look.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

thats beautiful! n u look like a VS model!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2008)

Totally gorgeous!

I love your hair so much. And the photo with your man - you look hella pretty.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## strawberry (Jun 18, 2008)

like everyone said..u look hot!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 23, 2008)

damn you're beautiful, look like a rockstar wifey! Superhot


----------



## User67 (Jun 23, 2008)

You totally live up to your name, Glam all the way girl! Where did you place the colors?


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

I love those earrings! Great look


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You totally live up to your name, Glam all the way girl! Where did you place the colors?_

 

i placed electra (silver) in the inner corner working upto the centre
pandemonium was blended from electra (centre) working towards the outer edge then Carbon was just blended on the very outer edge and into the crease blending all the colours together


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 23, 2008)

total hotness!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jun 28, 2008)

omg this is hot!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 28, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## keirii (Jun 28, 2008)

SO gorgeous.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 14, 2009)

You're hot stuff, seriously. This look is gorgeous.


----------

